# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  انصراف از دانشگاه

## Mmdcenter

سلام خدمت همگی
من امسال کنکور تجربی دادم و میدونم که خراب کردم  ( دومین ساله و تا ۳۱شهریور ۹۸ معاف هستم و میخواسم سال بعد کنکور ریاضی بدم)
۱- ایا میتونم رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر تو دانشگاه ازاد ثبت نام کنم یا باید برم سراغ پیام نور و غیرانتفاعی؟؟؟

سوال ۲- اینکه موقع ثبتنام تو کنکور ۹۹ باید قبل از بهمن انصراف بدم یا میتونم دو ترم بخونم و بعد اینکه نتایج کنکور۹۹ اومد تصمیم بگیرم که انصراف بدم یا ادامه بدم؟

و سوال اخر ۳- ایا واحد های رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر تو دانشگاه ازاد  با واحد های همین رشته تو سراسری  تطبیق میدن؟؟

دوستان خیلی ممنون میشم جواب بدین و اگه زحمتی نیس هنگام جواب دادن  شماره سوالی که جواب میدین رو بنویسین 
خیلی ممنون

----------


## sagad1369

سلام.جواب سوال یک اینه شما بدون ازمون هم میتونی دانشگاه ازاد یا موسسات غیر انتفاعی ثبت نام کنی.فقط موسسات غیر انتفاعی اونی ثبت نام کن که معروف تر هست مثلا جهاد دانشگاهی بهتره تا موسسه الکی.(کلا هموشون یه مدرک بهت میدن که به درد لای جرز دیواره میخوره)برای کامپیوتر خودت باید دنبالش بگردی چون زیر شاخه هایش زیاده و باید خودت توی یکیشون قوی بکنی)دانشگاه فقط چند واحد پاس میکنی و اخر  سر میفهمی سرت کلاه رفته.تا از بحث فاصله نگرفتم شما پول رو پرداخت کنید هر رشته ای که دوست دارین میتونین  ثبت نام کنین.موفق باشین

----------

